# 4. Borkum Beach Race



## heinerfett (16. Mai 2008)

*Jetzt schon ein Klassiker im Terminkalender der Mountainbiker!*
Eine Veranstaltung, die es auf jeden Fall in Deutschland noch nicht in irgendeiner Art gibt.

Der Kurs ist ca. 12 km lang und muss 3 mal bewältigt werden. Er führt über Strand und Dünenwege sowie eine alte Gleistrasse aus dem 2. Weltkrieg. Viele Höhenmeter haben wir nicht (ca. 15m), dafür heissen die natürlichen Gegner Wind, Sand, insgesamt schwierige Untergründe. Ein guter Grund um ebenfalls teilzunehmen, ist der anschliessende Strandsaunabesuch, Massage, Nudeln bis zum Abwinken und die Strandparty mit Lagerfeuer. Für die ganz Schnellen gibt es auch noch attraktive Preise, wie z.B. eine Woche Inselurlaub im Hotel. Dies alles bekommt der Starter für 25,- . 

Die Überschüsse des Rennens werden wie immer einem gemeinnützigem Zweck gespendet.

Info´s unter www.borkum-beachrace.de


----------



## pollux8 (18. Mai 2008)

Ja,leider wird der Borkumer Strand Race eine Privat Veranstaltung bleiben(siehe Aufrufe)Dabei sind Strandrace einfach geil...wie Urlaub eben. 
Nur liegt Borkum an der anderen Seite von mir, und auf Insel für ein Event zu shippern ist ein Kostenfaktor.
Hier noch ein Videogenuß vom letzten Strandrace in Egmond,wobei 3000 Biker teilnahmen.
http://www.fiets.nl/video/tv.asp?e=...0:08&nt_s3=1:00:13&ct_f=13:48:07&nt_f=1:18:12
Also viel Erfolg noch an  den Borkumer Veranstalter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heinerfett (26. Mai 2008)

Moin Pollux,

nun ja, 3000 Teilnehmer werden es wohl nicht werden. dann hätten wir auch ein Problem mit unserem Streckenverlauf, der nivht nur am Strand, sondern auch über Dünenwege führt und die befinden sich im Naturschutzgebiet. 
Unser Starterfeld umfasst mittlerweile Teilnehmer ( Privat- und Lizenzfahrer) aus den Niederlanden, dem südlichesten Deutschland und sogar Österreich. 
Also vielleicht sehen wir uns doch noch am 13.09. auf Borkum!!

Heiner Fett


----------

